# My memes



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

http://www.quickmeme.com/user/Brando2600/


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2011)

LOLS


----------



## lionel1 (Nov 22, 2011)

Teacher asked how to sell a book student said a girl on the cover and no cover on the girl.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2011)

lionel1 said:


> Teacher asked how to sell a book student said a girl on the cover and no cover on the girl.


lmfao!!!!!


----------



## SSJ3Lotokun (Nov 21, 2011)

I like this one. Reminds me of a theory my dad had. He told me that after Syd left Pink Floyd and became a recluse he wrote the greatest album of all time. But no one will ever hear it, because rather than commit to a recording he spent the rest of his life indecisive about the placement of one note.


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## real50tyson (Feb 20, 2012)

Hahaha oh shit Don steffa...fucking hilarious


----------

